# Mssql unter Unix/Linux ansprechen



## kanti (1. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite derzeit unter Windows mit dem MSSQL-Server. Und dieser Server soll auch bleiben.

Der Zugriff erfolgt über ein selbstgeschriebenes Programm.

Gibt es Probleme, wenn ich von Unix/Linux aus mit dem MSSQL-Server kommunizieren will? 

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. November 2007)

Meines Wissens nach benoetigst Du dafuer lediglich FreeTDS. Das wird zumindest benoetigt wenn man MSSQL-Support in PHP haben will.
Aber da es sich dabei ja um eine Library handelt werden damit auch andere Programme arbeiten koennen.


----------

